# Quel écran pour un Mac Mini



## Emerick64 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je compte faire découvrir à mes parents l'univers Mac ^^ je vais commencer avec un Mac Mini n'ayant aucun lien de parenté avec #JéromeCahuzac lol pour un budget de 850 euros dont 200 euros grand maxi pour l'écran que me conseillez vous (comme écran) ?

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Emerick


----------



## Oizo (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Le site www.lesnumeriques.com est très bien fait pour donner une idée de la qualité de tel ou tel modèle.

Pour un écran de qualité préférer dalle IPS à une dalle TN, plus rare dans cette gamme de prix de  200 euros max, mais se trouve par exemple chez Philips, le 239C4QHSB pour 160  chez rueducommerce, ou encore le LG Flatron IPS231P, dans les 200 .


----------



## iakiak (19 Avril 2013)

Le site lesnumeriques est au contraire à éviter ! 
Car ils testent beaucoup trop peu de modèles pour être représentatifs (en plus toujours les mêmes marques).

L'outil idéal c'est lcd-compare
Tu entres ta diagonale ou tes autres critères et tu. Auras tous les critères descriptifs.

À 200 balles faut pas espérer un 27" en 2560x1440 mais plutôt un bon 22" ou 23" FullHD (1920x1080).

Si possible évites les dalles TN (angle de vue très restreint) et privilégie plutôt les IPS (ou VA) idéales pour la photo, les films, le web, le graphisme, seul ou a plusieurs devant l'écran (et donc pas forcément en face).
Les dalles TN sont un peu moins chères mais moins contrastées. Seul avantage : plus rapides. Idéal pour le hard core gamer...

Après niveau marque et modèle y a du choix... Asus, Dell, LG, Samsung, Philips, Viewsonic,...
Question de design et de connectivitées.
L'idéal serait d'avoir un port displayport en plus du HDMI.
Autre différence le son... Pas grand chose à espérer, mais si c'est la seule source sonore, vaut mieux prendre le plus "puissant" possible.


----------



## MisterBubbles (20 Avril 2013)

Personellement j'utilise cet écran ( pas pour un Mac Mini ) il est super. Je l'utilise en HDMI ( faut acheter un cable séparemment ).
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00119416.html
Le rapport qualité/prix est très intéressant pour un 23 pouces


----------



## Emerick64 (20 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Déjà encore merci pour vos réponses 

J'ai trouvé celui là qui me plait bien et qui je pense s'adaptera bien au design du Mac Mini:

http://www.lcd-compare.com/index.ph...40L=on&DELS2340L=on&DELS2440L=on&DELS2740L=on

En 23" à 181 euros.

Emerick.


----------



## Bastien136 (21 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous 

Moi j'ai le iiyama prolite B2409HDS il est vraiment pas mal et en plus tu peux le trouver en blanc ce qui faire beaucoup plus jolie dans une chambre ou bureau 

Lien : http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/iiyama-prolite-b2480hs-w1-84809.html

Sur le site c'est pas la même référence mais c'est normal c'est la nouvelle version


----------



## iakiak (21 Avril 2013)

Très bons choix Emerick !
Une bonne dalle IPS (ou même la version VA). 
L'IPS a des meilleures angles de vision et la VA un contraste (noirs un peu plus noirs) un peu meilleur.

Bastien ton iiyama est très bon. Dalle TN. Mais il se destine plus à des joueurs (qui ont besoins de temps de réponse le plus faible possible) qu'à un usage familial "à Papa - Maman"


----------



## Emerick64 (29 Avril 2013)

Yes ^^ 

Je vous tiendrais au courant, j'essaierais d'uploader des photos ^^

Emerick.


----------



## Sugus963 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2014.

Voilà, j'ai enfin fait le pas de m'inscrire à votre forum que j'apprécie bien.
J'ai reçu un ancien Mac-mini (1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Mémoire: 8 go MHz DDr3) avec un vieil écran Acer.
Comme je fais de la photo, il est franchement mauvais, aussi après différentes recherches, mon choix s'est porté sur 
*Eizo FlexScan EV2436WFS, 24.1" TFT*

Ma question est:
Est-ce que cet écran est compatible avec mon Mac-mini ?


Merci pour vos réponses et remarques.


----------



## iakiak (6 Janvier 2014)

Sugus963 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2014.
> 
> Voilà, j'ai enfin fait le pas de m'inscrire à votre forum que j'apprécie bien.
> J'ai reçu un ancien Mac-mini (1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Mémoire: 8 go MHz DDr3) avec un vieil écran Acer.
> ...


Y a pas de raison.
Après faut regarder la connectique dispo sur ton Mini et sur l'Eizo.
En évitant bien sûr le VGA si possible... qui ruinerait tout l'intérêt de ton écran de grande qualité.
DVI ? MiniDisplayPort ? HDMI (bof).


----------



## Sugus963 (6 Janvier 2014)

En fait, je ne sais pas.
Ce que je sais:
L'actuel est en mode VGA
Il n'y a pas de HDMI.
A part l'USB, Ethernet et FireWire, je ne connais pas les autres symboles.
Je pense qu'il y a aussi le Mini DisplayPort.
Il faudra que je vérifie ce soir, à moins que quelquun possède encore un mac-mini de 
2009, il pourrait confirmer.
Connections de l'écran: Entrées analogique, numérique et DisplayPort

Si je comprend bien tu n'es pas trop pour le HDMI....

Pas trop envie de changer actuellement, mais si il le faut vraiment.....


----------



## Oizo (6 Janvier 2014)

Ton Mac Mini de 2009 sort du mini-DVI et du mini Displayport, ta sortie VGA se fait par un adaptateur.

L'écran Eizo ayant une entrée DVI et Displayport, choisis le Displayport qui permet de faire passer le son contrairement au DVI (si tu as l'utilité d'utiliser le son sur le moniteur). Niveau qualité d'image c'est identique.


----------



## Sugus963 (6 Janvier 2014)

Oizo a dit:


> Ton Mac Mini de 2009 sort du mini-DVI et du mini Displayport, ta sortie VGA se fait par un adaptateur.
> 
> L'écran Eizo ayant une entrée DVI et Displayport, choisis le Displayport qui permet de faire passer le son contrairement au DVI (si tu as l'utilité d'utiliser le son sur le moniteur). Niveau qualité d'image c'est identique.


Un grand merci à tout deux pour vos réponses.

Effectivement, en arrivant à la maison ce soir, j'ai pu identifier tous les ports qui confirment ton message. Et l'adaptateur pour le VGA sort du mini Displayport.
De ce fait, j'ai pu commander mon écran. J'étais presque sûr que cela jouerais, mais pour la somme investie, je préférais une confirmation.
J'ai déjà une paire de HP externe, l'écran actuel en étant dépourvu.

A bientôt.


----------



## Mac'Flo (7 Juillet 2014)

Je viens dacquérir un nouvel écran 22 pouces pour mon mac Mini et je crois que jai atteint la perfection ! 

Après avoir épluché un grand nombre davis sur différents sites (amazon, touslesnumeriques, etc.), jai choisi le NEC MultiSync® EA224WMi.


Cet écran est conseillé pour les graphistes, donc les couleurs sont au top !


On peut incliner lécran de tout les côtés, ajuster la hauteur, etc.


Il possède des haut-parleurs intégrés, ce qui est pratique, mais ne vous attendez pas à un son incroyable !


Enfin, le gros point fort pour moi, cest son port DisplayPort ! Parfait pour le connecter avec le mini-DisplayPort du mac Mini.

Sachez quil existe également en blanc, et en 24 pouces !


Fini les écrans pourris ! ;-)


----------



## Emerick64 (30 Octobre 2014)

Je passais par là et j'ai vu cette ancienne discussion ^^

Juste pour dire qu'ils sont ravis du mac mini et de l'écran !!!

A+


----------



## Ipod-tow (30 Octobre 2014)

Et bien . Merci  xD


----------



## Arlekin (30 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## enzo0511 (1 Novembre 2014)

le meilleur écran pour un budget de 250 euros si tu es prêt à mettre 50 roros de plus pour le coupler au mac mini

c'est le Dell U2414H

une vraie tuerie, une colorimétrie idéalement calibrée et surtout, les bords les plus fins sur le marché actuellement


----------

